# phppgadmin problem

## Nossie

Hi,

I installed postgresql, and I want to use phppgadmin to administer the database. If I try to 'browse' a table with phppgadmin I get the following error :

 *Quote:*   

> Warning: Failed opening '' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php') in /home/httpd/htdocs/phppgadmin/sql.php on line 130

 

PHP seems to work fine, so is this a bug in phppgadmin ?

Is there anyone else out there that has the same problem (and knows how to fix it) ?

thanx,

Nossie

----------

## Nossie

Hi,

The problem was the 'register_globals' parameter in the php.ini file.

It is set to 'Off' by default (more secure) but phpPgAdmin 2.4.1 needs it to be 'On'.

greets,

Nossie

----------

